# Concepto de histeresis



## Toopy (Nov 29, 2008)

¿Alguien me podria explicar el concepto de la histeresis? ya que e estado buscando información por internet y  sólo da explicaciones de histeresis quimicas, magneticas,... pero no sale nada de histeresis de electrònica. Se que es un retroceso de la tensión. Sólo me falta el concepto de histeresis para acabar de aclarecer el funcionamiento.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Toopy (Nov 29, 2008)

El concepto de histeresis va dirigido a los disperadores de schmitt tiggers. Mi enfoque de este termino iba enfocado a los comparadores con histeresis. Para las personas que no sepan que es la histeresis podemos resumirlo como una conmutación entre dos voltages. Para entenderlo mejor nos fijaremos con la gráfica siguiente:



Analizando la gráfica, vemos M (voltage de salida ) que durante la recta horizontal se mantiene con el mismo valor, en cambio el valor del voltage de entrada (in) va incrementando. Cuando el valor de "in" es ligeramente superior al voltage "-T" se produce una conmutación, el valor M pasa a valor -M, es decir, el voltage de salida cambia de nivel alto a nivel bajo. Seguidamente el valor "in" va disminuiendo hasta ser ligeramente inferior al valor de tensión "T", lo que hace que se vuelva a producir una conmutación,  es decir, que la tensión de salida pasa de nivel bajo a nivel alto. 

Aclaración:
Si encontrais alguna gráfica en libros o lugares donde no salen las letras "M" y "T" dejo el equivalente del libro principios de electronica de Mcgraw hill.

M = Vsat.
T = BVsat.

Aqui esta el funcionamiento de la histeresis.  Espero que sea de utilidad. Si veis que se puede mejorar la explicación seria buena idea .

Saludos y gracias. 

PD: La flecha de in tendria que estar en sentido contrario para entenderlo.


----------

